# One pot great dish.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

1 1/2 pound ground turkey/hicken,2 chicken boullions,3 cups hot water, garlic powder,oregano,red pepper flakes, powder onion,5 cloves of garlic(optional),1 small can of tomato paste(6 oz), 3 shredded carrots and one small bag of broccoli/cauliflower mix. Cooked pasta of your choice, I used whole wheat ziti, about 3 cups. Cooked meat with all the spices, carrots and the two bullions, about a tablespoon each of spices, careful with the red peppers, add the vegetables and mix well when they are soften add cooked pasta, mix and served with your favorite cheese and bread. I didn't have to add any extra salt and the carrots add a little sweetness to it and also help in the thickening of the sauce. Great quick dish good with a nice salad and a glass of cheap wine


----------

